# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  CYCLOP-EEZE® - Modo de administração

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Gostava de saber como adicionam no aquário o *CYCLOP-EEZE*® e qual das preparações usam (pó. flocos, congelado, etc...)

----------


## António Paes

Uso o cyclop-eeze em pó. Deixo num recipiente com água do aquário durante uns minutos, e depois alimento os corais com uma pipeta.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Uso o cyclop-eeze em pó. Deixo num recipiente com água do aquário durante uns minutos, e depois alimento os corais com uma pipeta.


Olá António   :Olá: 

E a circulação? Páras?

Alimentas quais corais? Todos?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu uso também em pó e apenas deito para dentro do aqua - a maior parte é ingerida pelos peixes mas noto que os corais respondem positivamente.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá,
> 
> Eu uso também em pó e apenas deito para dentro do aqua - a maior parte é ingerida pelos peixes mas noto que os corais respondem positivamente.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Como Diogo?

Deitas sobre a superficie? Ele vai ao fundo?
Não corre para a queda de agua?

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Uso o cyclop-eeze em pó. Deixo num recipiente com água do aquário durante uns minutos, e depois alimento os corais com uma pipeta.


Julio
Junto uma pitada de fitoplancton e faço como o António, despejo depois na entrada da bomba de circulação tunze 6060.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio
> Junto uma pitada de fitoplancton e faço como o António, despejo depois na entrada da bomba de circulação tunze 6060.


Não estou a entender João Carlos   :yb663: 

O fitoplancton é liquido? ou em Pó???

Não flutua?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Como Diogo?
> 
> Deitas sobre a superficie? Ele vai ao fundo?
> Não corre para a queda de agua?


Deito sobre a superfície. Como sabes as minhas bombas estão as 3 do mesmo lado e por isso coloco mesmo à saída delas. Isso faz com que percorra a superfície e quando chega aos retornos como a movimentação é muita começa a afundar. Não chega nada à queda de água que está junto ao ponto onde deito em primeira instância.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Julio,

Eu ja exprimentei de diversas maneiras.

1º Utilizo em pó directamente na água. com as bombas desligadas, notei que nao vai ao fundo(ou melhor vai ao fundo lentamente) algum acaba por ir parar à sump. Os peixes são fortemente atraídos por este produto. Com as bombas ligadas espalha-se pelo aquário e é uma festa os corais dão logo sinal de si.

2º Coloco num congelado que tenho que eu fiz com a trituradora que é composto pelos seguintes produtos: Spirulina,Cyclop-eeze, granulado da ocean nutrition, ameijoa, camarao, isto tudo triturado depois misturo uns cubos de mysis, artemia, krill, etc... Resultado final sai um cubo de uma mixelândia. Fiz foi cubos de 2 cm aproximadamente e acho muito grandes para a quantidade de peixes.

3º Tres vezes por semana misturo num copo os seguintes produtos:

Zooplex da Kent liquido
Phytoplex da Kent liquido
Pro-Coral Phyton da Tropic Marin pó
Pro-Coral Zooton da Tropic Marin pó
Cyclop-eeze pó

mais ou menos 20 ml misturo bem e com uma seringa de 5 ml encho a seringa e aproximo dos corais e doseio um pouco em cada um. Com as bombas paradas. Penso que este método será o melhor mas dá trabalho.

Aqui fica a minha estratégia ... que não passa de uma estratégia.

 :SbSourire:   Fiquem bem!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

O Cyclop-Eeze uma vez que é um alimento liofilizado deve ser previamente hidratado, doutra forma permanece na superfície da água e acaba por ir parar à sump e escumador.

Eu misturo o Cyclop-Eeze com a comida congelada, às vezes páro as bombas outras vezes não. A utilização de uma pipeta ou seringa para alimentação pontual dos vários pólipos dá também excelentes resultados. Recentemente tenho utilizado este método para alimentar Fungias, Euphyllias e Caulastrea.

O Cyclop-Eeze é um alimento extremamente nutritivo, foi desenvolvido por cientistas ligados à área da aquacultura, nomeadamente alimentação larvar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> A utilização de uma pipeta ou seringa para alimentação pontual dos vários pólipos dá também excelentes resultados


Olá Ricardo   :Olá: 

Tens fotos da pipeta que utilizas?

Mergulhas o braço no aquario para alimentar os corais?

----------


## António Paes

> E a circulação? Páras?
> 
> Alimentas quais corais? Todos?


Paro as bombas, deixando apenas a de retorno ligada. Paro normalmente o escumador também.
Alimento a minha fungia, as caulaustreas, galaxea, uma pequena Physogira, as minhas gonioporas, sinularia dura e todos os meus actinodiscus/ricordias.




> Tens fotos da pipeta que utilizas?
> 
> Mergulhas o braço no aquario para alimentar os corais?


Não era dirigida a mim mas deixo aqui o meu testemunho, uso as pipetas que vêm com os testes da nutrafin e mergulho o braço para os alimentar.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Nem mais António, utilizo a mesma técnica. Com as Fungias utilizo uma seringa  .

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Não estou a entender João Carlos  
> 
> O fitoplancton é liquido? ou em Pó???
> 
> Não flutua?


Julio,
Misturo o ciclopeeze e o phitoplancton em pó (phytoplan da Two Little Fishies)num tubo de testes da reefforum espero 15 a 20min e depois despejo na entrada da tunze 6060.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bom

O CYCLOP-EEZE®  é igual para todos, por isso o meu tambem deve de ser  :yb624: 

Normalmente uso-o em pó. O que observo é que quando se deita no aquário, se não paramos  toda a circulação em especial o retorno muito dele vai para a sump, independentemente de ser ou não previamente (como o Ricardo Rodrigues disse e bem)




> O Cyclop-Eeze uma vez que é um alimento liofilizado deve ser previamente hidratado


Deste modo consegue-se atenuar o facto de ele flutuar na coluna de agua, mas mesmo assim não observo que todo ele na sua totalidade fique dentro do aquário.

No fim de muitas experiências  :HaEbouriffe:  na procura de melhor adicionar este produto ao aquário, optei pela solução semelhante a que o companheiro Heitor Simões também adopta.




> 2º Coloco num congelado que tenho que eu fiz com a trituradora que é composto pelos seguintes produtos: Spirulina,Cyclop-eeze, granulado da ocean nutrition, ameijoa, camarao, isto tudo triturado depois misturo uns cubos de mysis, artemia, krill, etc... Resultado final sai um cubo de uma mixelândia. Fiz foi cubos de 2 cm aproximadamente e acho muito grandes para a quantidade de peixes.


Introduzindo deste modo o CYCLOP-EEZE®, além de o adicionar regularmente ao aquário, nada se desperdiça. Aliás, chega a ser impreceptivel para se conseguir ver o produto na agua.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas  :Olá:  

Tenho Cyclop-eeze em pó...por vezes pego com os dedos, e meto-os em frente a uma bomba, outras misturo com a comida congelada. Também por vezes alimento com uma seringa pequena ou pipeta dessas dos testes corais como: _Caulastrea sp., Gonipora sp., Fungia sp., Euphyllia sp._ !

Nunca desligo as bombas, sejam elas quais for, a não ser para fazer TPA's, e neste caso, apenas as de retorno.  :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Cruz

Olá,

Eu tb estou a usar o Cyclop E. Coloco um pouco do pó numa seringa, depois atesto a seringa com água do aquário e deixo ficar assim uns minutos.
Depois dou umas esburrifadelas direccionadas aos corais (de forma gentil).

Os pólipos dos corais começam a abrir (Caulastrea; Fungias - abrem a 'boca' toda; etc ...), e deito os 'restos' ao acaso.
Os caranguejos das Acros. ficam em frenesim. Os eremitas nem sabem por onde procurar.

Passados uns minutos, todos os corais estão com os pólipos no máximo, e aí é hora para um preparado caseiro (mto semelhante ao do Heitor).
Para finalizar, deito artémia (descongelada pelo mesmo método, numa seringa das grandes; do tipo das dos filmes, que, curiosamente são da marca 'Indolor' - esta maltosa ligada à saúde deve-se achar com graça. Pobres rabos que sofrem a ira da 'Indolor').

A Caulastrea come que se farta; as Fungias nem se fala, e vão vais umas esburrifadas por aqui e por ali.
Como o camarão e os eremitas iam roubar os corais, danificando os pólipos, dou uns pedacinhos de camarão, descongelado, ao camarão - aproveito e alimento o Cerianto (?!) e aos eremitas.

Desligo as bombas e o escumador. Uns 10 min depois de acabar esta saga, ligo as bombas, e umas horas depois o escumador.

Este é o método + complexo, será o método de fds; durante a semana, é parcial.

Prefiro fazer isto de noite, para os peixes não 'chatearem' mto.
Inicialmente colocava o braço dentro do aquário, agora, consegui um tubo rígido, estreitinho (0,5 / 1 cm) diâmetro e com uns 60 cms comprimento e cá vai disto.

Desculpem lá a seca, mas, eu tb não sabia como fazer e aprendi com outros, pode ser que sirva tb para 3ºs.
Abraço


Pedro Cruz
aka ZRK

----------


## Heitor Simões

Julio,




> Bom
> 
> Introduzindo deste modo o CYCLOP-EEZE®, além de o adicionar regularmente ao aquário, nada se desperdiça. Aliás, chega a ser impreceptivel para se conseguir ver o produto na agua.



Embora não seja quimico ou perceba de quimica, será que ao humedecermos os produtos flocos e granulados e pó eles não perdem as propriedades... qd os congelamos???

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embora não seja quimico ou perceba de quimica, será que ao humedecermos os produtos flocos e granulados e pó eles não perdem as propriedades... qd os congelamos???


É possivel  :yb665: 
Não tenho conhecimentos para dizer sim, ou não.

Pessoalmente parece-me ser a forma mais equilibrada e variada de alimentar todo o aquario.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Eu uso também em pó e apenas deito para dentro do aqua - a maior parte é ingerida pelos peixes mas noto que os corais respondem positivamente.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :Olá: Boa noite companheiros
Faço exactamente como o Diogo e por exemplo as Lobophyllias reagem

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Depois de ler um pouco mais descobri:

1º Uma tabela de nutrição interessante:

http://www.argent-labs.com/argentwebsite/cyclopeeze.htm

2º Que existe Cyclop-eeze congelado

http://www.cyclop-eeze.com/image_vie...CYCLOP-EEZE%AE

Até fiquei congelado com os preços 200 aereos bolas... mas se houver uns manos que queiram mandar vir a meias, estava disposto a exprimentar.

3º Até descobri uma mistura engraçada.

http://www.melevsreef.com/food.html

----------


## Julio Macieira

Opss...

Este artigo é bom de mais  :EEK!:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> 3º Até descobri uma mistura engraçada.
> 
> http://www.melevsreef.com/food.html


Sem dúvida bastante interessante! Vou experimentar. 
Curiosamente mandei vir de fora, pó de spirolina e estava a pensar como o aplicar no aqua.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

> Curiosamente mandei vir de fora, pó de spirolina e estava a pensar como o aplicar no aqua.


Será que aqueles comprimidos de spirulina para peixes de fundo, se forem esmigalhados não terão o mesmo efeito ? 
Já agora de onde mandaste vir esse pó de spirulina ?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Opss...
> 
> Este artigo é bom de mais


 :Olá: Boa tarde
De facto depois de ler isto dá vontadade de incluir o cyclop-eeze no pequeno almoço  :yb624:  (e tem bom sabor :SbSourire19:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: ..salgadinho).

No sentido de tornar mais acessível a informação em causa, a seguir coloco a tradução para Português.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

*Relatórios de Nutricionismo Cyclop-eeze*
*Introdução*
O _Cyclop-eeze_ deriva da familia dos copepods criada num salina artica impecável no norte do Canadá. O Cyclop-eeze cresce durante a curta época de primavera e Verão. Alimentam-se de spirulina rica nos altamente insaturados ácidos gordos (HUFAs) (NT: Highly Unsaturated Fatty Acids = Ácidos Gordos Altamente Insaturados) e pigmentos biológicos. Mais importante, os Cyclop-eeze são sintetizadores atarefados de HUFAs, especialmente da importante variedade ómega (w-3). A nossa anterior pesquisa demonstrou que os pigmentos eram simplesmente acumulados pelo Cyclop-eeze em proporção com a sua abundância nas suas dietas. Os pigmentos protegiam os Cyclop-eeze de efeitos fotodinâmicos nefastos das luzes visíveis. A nossa pesquisa também demonstrou que a temperatura da agua fria contribuía positivamente para a cor laranja brilhante e comportamento activo dos Cyclop-eeze. O lago salgado especial (pH 9.7, Salinidade 72 ppt)l onde crescem os Cyclop-eeze é único na medida em que é muito rico numa ampla variedade de químicos inorgânicos, vários dos quais são elementos importante especificamente, necessários para a produção de HUFAs e pigmentos Biológicos. Aquando da colheita, os Cyclop-eeze  são imediatemente ultra congelados para que os nutrientes importantes sejam retidos. Pouco depois, os blocos congelados são levados para a Fabrica de Argent para liofilização _(NT: Do gr. lñein, «soltar; dissolver» +phílos, «amigo» +-izar)__Congelamento a seco  Processo de preservação de alimentos por desidratação a frio, gera-se frio rapidamente a menos 60 ou 80ºC em seguida o vácuo que faz com que a agua presente nos alimentos, migre por evaporação lenta  para fora dos mesmos e fique retida nas paredes geladas da câmara de liofilização, deixando o alimento seco e com todos os seus nutrientes)_.

*Metodo Analitico*

Perfil dos acidos gordos: (AOAC) Organização Americana de Quimica Analitica  Metodo 969.33

Amino ácidos livres: Método AOAC 982.30, Secção D & F

Perfil Mineral: Os Cyclop-eeze foram macerados num triturador, e o peso do Cyclop-eeze inteiro foi determinado por secagem para um peso constante a 105ºC. Depois de secagem, as amostras foram carbonizadas e em seguida incineradas a 550ºC durante 16h. As cinzas foram dissolvidas numa mistura de partes iguais de HCL (NT: Acido Clorídrico) e HNO3, sendo adequadamente dissolvidas dentro das capacidades do ICP-MS. (Jarrelll-Ash Atom, Fisher Scientific, Waltham, MA)

Perfil Carotenoides: Cromatografia: Foi extraído em acetona (duas vezes molhado, triturado, molhado) uma aliquòta _(NT:_ _(Do lat. aliquòta (pars), por alìquot, «alguns; vários») diz-se da parte que está contida num todo um número exacto de vezes)_ de 2.5 g e o extracto limpo por filtração através de um filtro de fibra de vidro. O extracto foi analisado por fase inversa HPLC (Variante Microsorb C18 MV) e os picos foram integrados a 480 nm _(NT: nm =nanometros; nano (Do gr. nánnos, «anão»)=_ _FÍSICA__ prefixo indicativo de um milésimo da milionésima parte (por exemplo, 1 nanoampere = 10-9 amperes)_

Espectroscopia de massa: Uma amostra concentrada foi injectada no sistema rp-HPLC e os picos de carotenoides foram recolhidos e sujeitos a espectroscopia de massa num LCQ Finigan para confirmar. Os padrões de fragmentação são consistentes com a estrutura dos carotenoides correspondentes.

Espectrómetro UV/Vis: Uma amostra de 1g de _Cyclop-eeze_ foi extraída em 30 ml de acetona por sonificação _(NT: rompimento de células/partículas por ultra sons em meio aquoso que transmite os ultra sons)_ (2x5 min) em banho de gelo. A matéria em partículas foi centrifugada. A absorvência do extracto foi medida a 481 bn para calcular a concentração de carotenoides do _Cyclop-eeze_ usando um coeficiente de extinção de E (1%, 1cm)=2100(Manual da UNESCO).

Resultados

Os _Cyclop-eeze_ são muito ricos em ácidos gordos (35%), especialmente o acido gordo importante EPA (11.74%) e o DHA (11.09%). Comparando com Artémia, o _Cyclop-eeze_ parece ser uma excelente fonte de ácidos gordos n3 (w-3) e o perfil de ácidos gordos do _Cylop-eeze_ é semelhante ao do óleo de peixe usado nas dietas alimentares. Os _Cyclop-eeze_ são também ricos nos 17 aminoácidos e minerais essenciais. 
Os dados sobre os carotenoides mostram que o _Cyclop-eeze_ têm uma concentração muito elevada de astaxantina comparada com a da artémia. (comparação entre _Cyclop-eeze_ e artémia foi mostrada na tabela 1). O Cyclop-eeze tem sido usado com sucesso para pigmentar o camarão, truta arco-irís, peixes tropicais (Marinhos e de Agua doce), etc. Em muitos teste de alimentação pelo mundo fora. 94% do carotenoide do Cyclop-eeze é astaxantina, que dá o tom vermelho a animais aquáticos. A astaxantina acumulada na pele do salmão e peixes ornamentais é essencialmente uma forma esterificada _(NT:_ _QUÍMICA__ provocar a reacção de um álcool com um ácido, dando origem a um éster)_do carotenoide. Relatórios de testes de alimentação de Cyclopee demonstraram que esters dietéticos de astaxantina resultam em deposições de pigmentos, várias vezes mais elevados do que astaxantina livre ou outras fontes de pigmentos. Efeito de coloração realçada (2%-5%) é muito evidente através de estudos. Crescimento realçado em 15% a 30%, e reprodução realçada de 5%-15%.   
*Tabla 1 Comparação de Nutrientes Cyclop-eeze e Artemia*
Parâmetros
*Cyclop-eeze*
*Artemia*
Proteína
60
73
*Lipídos*
*35*
18
Cinzas
3
5
Hidratos de Carbono
2
3
*Astaxantina*
*2867 ppm*
<D.L
Cantaxantina
15 ppm
102 ppm
*18:3n3 (Acido Linoleico)*
*10.45%*
1.3%
*20:5n3 (EPA)*
*11.74%*
0.25
*22:6n3 (DHA)*
*11.09%*
2.7%
Actividade Enzimática
(Dismutase   Superoxida)
30,000
22,500
Comprimento médio do Corpo
800 um
400 um
Nota: Amostra _Cyclop-eeze_ : Argent #70280
Amostra de Artemia: Argent #95-p Argentemia Platinum Label
O nosso estudo preliminar mostrou que o _Cyclop-eeze_ tem também imuno químicos em abundância, vitaminas, e outros pigmentos naturais preciosos. Pesquisa activa em curso está a ser conduzida para explorar essas áreas  

*Resumo* 
*Os Cyclop-eeze são organismos biologicamente desenvolvidos e cultivados, com muito mais concentração de HUFAs e bio pigmentos do que a artémia e podem ser um substituto ideal para a artémia.*
*Os Cyclop-eeze podem ser usados amplamente para alimentar uma grande variedade de animais aquáticos, especialmente, camarões, peixes ornamentais, etc.* 
*Os Cyclop-eeze podem ser um excelente reforço/propulsor da cor e estimulador de imunidade para peixes e camarões.* 
*Os Cyclop-eeze têm químicos de imunização potencial                                                *

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Julio,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embora não seja quimico ou perceba de quimica, será que ao humedecermos os produtos flocos e granulados e pó eles não perdem as propriedades... qd os congelamos???


Boa tarde, Heitor  :Olá:  

Estou a trabalhar e dei uma espreitadela por aqui, vou tentar responder de forma simples á tua pergunta. 
Ao humidecer um produto liofilizado e também produtos secos (excepto os que contém gorduras) o que estamos a fazer é a fornecer a água que lhe foi retirada no seu processo de fabrico, sendo assim não existe risco de alterar significativamente a sua composição inicial e valor nutricional, podemos depois congelar para utilizar futuramente. O perigo que existe nos preparados caseiros é se utilizarmos na sua confecção produtos já congelados, isto porque ao descongelar esses produtos vamos dar inicio ao processo de decomposição (apodrecimento) que a congelação tinha interrompido e aí os tempos são muito importantes pois podemos estar a preparar uma bomba  :HaEbouriffe:   em vez de um alimento e depois... lá se vão os peixinhos e os corais :SbRireLarme2:  Nunca se deve voltar a congelar um alimento!!!

Um abraço

----------

